# M Card Fios Warning - Dallas area, maybe more



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Apparently FIOS in the Dallas area is not offering M Cards right now seperately. They had been, but suddenly Sunday Tivo got word that all new M Cards will be bolted into Verizon DVR's only. Tivo technical support said that they just found out about this and there's an email chain going back and forth between Tivo and Verizon corporate over the issue. 

Heads up though, at least 4-5 other people in the area have had this issue that the tech knew of. It's a shame, my Premier just shipped today 2-day too.

Hopefully this can be worked out somehow, they said I can ship the Premier back over 30 days if it doesn't work out. No ETA.


----------



## escrge (Apr 30, 2003)

Monty2_2001 said:


> Apparently FIOS in the Dallas area is not offering M Cards right now seperately. They had been, but suddenly Sunday Tivo got word that all new M Cards will be bolted into Verizon DVR's only. Tivo technical support said that they just found out about this and there's an email chain going back and forth between Tivo and Verizon corporate over the issue.
> 
> Heads up though, at least 4-5 other people in the area have had this issue that the tech knew of. It's a shame, my Premier just shipped today 2-day too.
> 
> Hopefully this can be worked out somehow, they said I can ship the Premier back over 30 days if it doesn't work out. No ETA.


Interesting - I live in Ft. Worth and Verizon FIOS just installed 2 cards for me this morning.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Verizon CSRs do not have accurate information on the availability of M-CARDs.

As of March, Verizon had M-CARDs in all Texas markets, including Dallas, contrary to the information available to CSRs. I don't know why that would've changed, as all S-CARDs were discontinued about two years ago. M-CARDs are the only CableCards made.

The lack of accurate information about M-CARDs on FiOS stems from a *two-year old* Verizon document that says only S-CARDs are available. That information is no longer current, but it is the only information many CSRs see.


----------



## mamosley (Apr 9, 2003)

Cable cards thru verizon are "honor, do not offer" which means you wont see them advertised but if you ask they will order them for you. Yes the 7 series stbs have mcards but you can still get mcards for other devices. Dont confuse the rep by trying to specify 'm' card and not 's' card. scards are no longer being installed. As bkdtv said all they have in the field now is 'm'card. When you talk to the csr just order a cable card per device and you will be ok.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

I spoke to a tech at Verizon that knew the difference and confirmed no M Cards seperately now. The Tivo tech confirmed that Verizon stopped offering them as of 4/11/10.

If the Tivo guy told me to wait, then I tend to think there may be a real problem. He mentioned emails going back and forth between the tops at both companies. We'll see, I'll call Tivo back when I get the unit later this week. Otherwise it was a 'we'll call you when we find out more, no ETA'.

I've had an S3 with Tivo for about a year. They said they are S cards, but who knows? They don't say anywhere on them, and I read off the serial and the Verizon tech said they were S.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Is it possible Tivo HD customers who had Verizon replace 2 S cards with one M card all but depleted the supply of M cards and gave Verizon a supply of S cards?

There are virtually no cable card TV sets and relatively few DVRs being sold. Verizon's inventory may last for some time.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

It's possible, but surely they can manage to find some for the DFW area. I'll report back when I hear anything. I'll certainly call Tivo again when I get the unit from UPS. I got 2-day shipping too, wouldn't have bothered if I knew I'd have to fight over the card. Oh well, sometimes this stuff is easy, but often cards are a hassle.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm scheduled for an install here in DE on Friday. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## bkentley (Mar 26, 2010)

I had 3 VZ M-cards installed in my new Tivo's Friday 4/9. Tech also brought a spare with him in case he ran into problems. He had no issues getting them working.


----------



## MegsMommy (Mar 22, 2006)

I just had Fios install my M Card last Thursday. I was annoyed that they had to make it a service call, but it is what it is.... so I ordered it. I'm in the NY area, not Texas.

Now here's something interesting to add... when the tech went to activate it, he was having a problem. The screen said it wasn't able to activate the MRDVR. I asked if that meant Multi Room DVR and he said yes. He tried on my PC and his laptop before calling in for help. Their tech support had to change the definition of the card to get it to work.

If they're really discontinuing cable cards, this is going to wreak serious havoc with TiVo in general.


----------



## PhiTauBill (Sep 20, 2002)

I think that discriminating between Verizon and non-Verizon equipment (to the detrminent of your non-Verizon equipment) for provisioning M-cards likely runs afoul of the FCC's cablecard orders. I would escalate to Executive Customer Relations with this concern if you are being told this by multiple CSRs. http://consumerist.com/2010/03/reach-verizon-fios-executive-customer-service.html


----------



## smgeisler (Dec 23, 2001)

I'm located in Pittsburgh. Verizon installed an M-Card in my PremierXL today, 04/12/2010. He also brought a spare with him. It wasn't needed.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hopefully this is just a SNAFU that'll work out this week. I called tivo and had to go, called again an hour later and they said level 2 confirmed the issue with fios. Like I said, they said they got the news Sunday.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Just received the XL.. Fast shipping, came from Ft Worth it looks. Tivo said the ETA now is Friday to even try to start the ordering process for the M Card. I won't be too upset if they can do that, but it does mean a weekend without 

Will hopefully have good news by then.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

> Tivo said the ETA now is Friday to even try to start the ordering process for the M Card.


Why are you calling TiVo for cards? Why would TiVo say such a thing? You should be calling your cable provider.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

oViTynoT said:


> Why are you calling TiVo for cards? Why would TiVo say such a thing? You should be calling your cable provider.


I don't believe any of the information conveyed to the op is correct. M-CARDs are available in the DFW area now and that has not changed in the last year. Confirmed by Verizon management. You just order a CableCard and that is what you get.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> I don't believe any of the information conveyed to the op is correct. M-CARDs are available in the DFW area now and that has not changed in the last year. Confirmed by Verizon management. You just order a CableCard and that is what you get.


Well that's annoying. I'm in Plano, that shouldn't matter should it? Who should I speak to at Verizon?


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

oViTynoT said:


> Why are you calling TiVo for cards? Why would TiVo say such a thing? You should be calling your cable provider.


I did call Verizon first, the sales person had no idea about cable cards so I was transfered to tech support. From there, I got the 'S-cards only now, we have M-cards but they are only bolted in our new HD DVR's' talk.

After that, I called the Tivo cable card support line and that's where I am now, waiting until Friday for them to work it out.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Monty2_2001 said:


> Well that's annoying. I'm in Plano, that shouldn't matter should it? Who should I speak to at Verizon?


Order a CableCard and you will get a M-CARD. You are making this *far more difficult* than it needs to be.

Do not ask about S-CARDs or M-CARDs. If you do, you will always be told that only S-CARDs are available. Why? Because when a CSR searches on MCARD, a document is displayed on their screen that says only S-CARDs are available. That information is two years out-of-date, but it is the only information they have.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

If they've only given out M cards the last 2 years, why does my Premiere say 'Non-M Card inserted' when I try one of the cards I got last May from FIOS for my S3 in it?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Monty2_2001 said:


> If they've only given out M cards the last 2 years, why does my Premiere say 'Non-M Card inserted' when I try one of the cards I got last May from FIOS for my S3 in it?


I didn't say they've only given out M-CARDs for the last two years. I said the document was two years old.

S-CARDs were discontinued two years ago, but Verizon still had a relatively large inventory of those cards at the time.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

I see. I think I'll just wait until Friday, my S3 still works and I'm not able to watch a lot of TV right now anyway. Thanks for the advice. I'll keep updating as I can.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Ok, I called and they're coming Tuesday. This tech finally confirmed what bkdtv said, and they should be only sending m cards now. I wish I had dealt with someone sooner at Verizon that knew what they were doing, but oh well.

Another pain, since I have 2 s cards for my S3 now, they're making me take those into a Verizon place seperately, the tech can't swap them out cause their system can't handle that. Weird eh?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Monty2_2001 said:


> Ok, I called and they're coming Tuesday. This tech finally confirmed what bkdtv said, and they should be only sending m cards now. I wish I had dealt with someone sooner at Verizon that knew what they were doing, but oh well.
> 
> Another pain, since I have 2 s cards for my S3 now, they're making me take those into a Verizon place seperately, the tech can't swap them out cause their system can't handle that. Weird eh?


The system won't allow them to put that in the order, but the tech's can handle it.

The Tech that came for me brought M cards and was able to remove the existing S cards from my account right while he was there setting up the new ones. Get used to it, with Verizon the ordering/computer/csr system is a royal useless pain, but the techs are generally good and get things done.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

FiOS tech showed up this morning, with 2 CableCards as requested. Both "M" cards (he said "S" cards are no more). Install was quick, and everything works perfectly.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, the snafu's fixed now. Got it installed in 15 minutes or so. Thanks everyone.


----------



## bmoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I just got my Premiere. I live in the Plano / Dallas Area. When I called Verizon Fios I got the same runaround as mentioned in here. So I decided to take the advice of calling to order a card (without mentioning M or S ). WHen I ordered the card, the CSR told me that they no longer have cards of any kind. They now only have the Digital interface. He told me it would work on the Tivo. I was sceptical but told him to order it and I would pick it up down the street. As I suspected, when I got to the store, it was just the box to make old tv's work with the new digital signals. They seem to have a different answer everytime I call. 
I called Tech support and they said as far as they knew they still have cards.
I callled back to order a card and the CSR said ok it would be $25 one time fee for the card. No monthly fee???? And they would just mail it out to me. 
I guess I will see what I get.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bmoon said:


> I just got my Premiere. I live in the Plano / Dallas Area. When I called Verizon Fios I got the same runaround as mentioned in here. So I decided to take the advice of calling to order a card (without mentioning M or S ). WHen I ordered the card, the CSR told me that they no longer have cards of any kind. They now only have the Digital interface. He told me it would work on the Tivo. I was sceptical but told him to order it and I would pick it up down the street. As I suspected, when I got to the store, it was just the box to make old tv's work with the new digital signals. They seem to have a different answer everytime I call.
> I called Tech support and they said as far as they knew they still have cards.
> I callled back to order a card and the CSR said ok it would be $25 one time fee for the card. No monthly fee???? And they would just mail it out to me.
> I guess I will see what I get.


It will be interesting to see what you get. When they said they would mail me out a cable card, I received an Actiontec Router.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Isn't there a FCC mandate that requires content providers to supply cable cards for 3rd party devices?
How is FIOS getting around that?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I just wish FIOS was actually available IN Dallas itself.


----------



## wesmills (Mar 8, 2006)

steve614 said:


> Isn't there a FCC mandate that requires content providers to supply cable cards for 3rd party devices?
> How is FIOS getting around that?


There is, and FiOS isn't. This needs to be an automatic response for every FiOS/CableCARD-related question:

The customer service reps at Verizon know squat about CableCARDs. Their system tells them the cards exist and can be ordered, but they do not know about M-card versus S-card, availability, etc. It also tells them that the card is eligible to be shipped, when it is not. If you accept a "ship it to me" order, the back-end system will call you in a day or two with an installation appointment time. The system also, occasionally, tells them there is a $79 truck roll fee; there is no fee as long as the CableCARD installation is the only service performed. Adding any other services or items (such as a DVR or regular box) to the order will incur the truck roll. Yes, this is broken, but at least the techs seem to know what they are doing.

Oh, and FiOS is available in Dallas. It's in Far North Dallas, along SH 190/PGBT in the Denton County portion of the City of Dallas.


----------



## tpatch (Jan 14, 2004)

wesmills said:


> There is, and FiOS isn't. This needs to be an automatic response for every FiOS/CableCARD-related question:
> 
> The customer service reps at Verizon know squat about CableCARDs. Their system tells them the cards exist and can be ordered, but they do not know about M-card versus S-card, availability, etc. It also tells them that the card is eligible to be shipped, when it is not. If you accept a "ship it to me" order, the back-end system will call you in a day or two with an installation appointment time. The system also, occasionally, tells them there is a $79 truck roll fee; there is no fee as long as the CableCARD installation is the only service performed. Adding any other services or items (such as a DVR or regular box) to the order will incur the truck roll. Yes, this is broken, but at least the techs seem to know what they are doing.


My experience exactly. I believe they did charge me for the truck roll, just for the CableCARD installation.


----------



## bmoon (Apr 11, 2008)

bmoon said:


> I just got my Premiere. I live in the Plano / Dallas Area. When I called Verizon Fios I got the same runaround as mentioned in here. So I decided to take the advice of calling to order a card (without mentioning M or S ). WHen I ordered the card, the CSR told me that they no longer have cards of any kind. They now only have the Digital interface. He told me it would work on the Tivo. I was sceptical but told him to order it and I would pick it up down the street. As I suspected, when I got to the store, it was just the box to make old tv's work with the new digital signals. They seem to have a different answer everytime I call.
> I called Tech support and they said as far as they knew they still have cards.
> I callled back to order a card and the CSR said ok it would be $25 one time fee for the card. No monthly fee???? And they would just mail it out to me.
> I guess I will see what I get.


Well it was supposed to arrive on Tuesday according to the CSR that I ordered it from. I called Wed and a CSR told me it takes 3-5 days so I should have the card on Friday. I called back today ( SAT ) and They said the original order showed a 8/27 due date??? So at that point I started digging and found out that they where sending me a Digital Adapter ( Not Cablecard ) I lost it at that point and got transferred to a billing supervisor. She confirmed that they do have cable cards and said she would get it fixed. After 15 min on hold, she came back and said she could not delete the incorrect order and because the system had the current order active she would not be able to order my cable card. She said I had to call on Monday and see if they could cancel the current order???? With their record of telling me something different every time I call I am considering just calling every 30 minutes until i get someone that says no problem, a tech will be out with a M-Card on Monday


----------

